

I love this product, but can we discuss if this is bad pratice - biturd

[Here is a screen-shot where you can enter your email address](http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;BaWAubA.png?1) and find out what is going on with your order.<p>If you were to enter in a valid email address of someone who did order something, they give up a ton more data.  I personally like the notion of having an entire account control panel for your users, one section being shipping where you can spell all this out.<p>Right now, I know someone, not personally, but someone pretty high up at google.com that has ordered one of these on a whim.  I would also estimate, that if the product was backed by VC or Angels, this person would not have had to order one, but a box of 10 would have been and delivered to his whatever his location was at the time.
======
mtmail
Email address seems to be a too low barrier. At least one other piece of
information, e.g. order number, zip code would help. Ideally though, if the
website wants to avoid user registration and/or passwords, it should send the
information via email or send a link with a random long URL. Of course that
looses convenience (waiting for email, maybe switching apps on a smartphone)
but you avoid registration.

------
jordsmi
I see this as a bad thing to do. They should require either the order # only
or BOTH email and order #.

------
27182818284
Seems bad. Generally you don't want to release out information like that, no.

------
biturd
can an admin fix my bad .md for the url then delete this comment. Also, an
explanation as to what I dud wrong as this is how I do .md on Stack and other
sites, reddit, it always works fine.

~~~
natdempk
Markdown isn't really supported on HN, just a couple of options outlined here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc](https://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc)

